# North west



## jamielemon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all im just wondering if any one has any meets in the nw area mainly manchester preston area as i would love to see diffrent reptiles as ive only just started up 

Thanks 
jamie


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

Just looking for the very same thing. There is a group in Accrington I believe but not found much else out yet pal. (Having saying that just started looking )


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

If you can travel to Ashton Under Lyne, we have a pretty good club here. Have people come over from as far as Morecombe & Halifax to join us.

Details can be found on the facebook group (do a search for manchester reptile club), theres usually a post or two about the club in this section or you can visit my website for photos. Link below.
Ant


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

aye mate already joined your page earlier today. (Brett Holdsworth)

Cheers me and my bro will be at the next one


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

There is always the North West Reptile Club, based in penwortham, but we might be moving to the new Brockhalls nature reserve next year. We have monthly meetings and do education reptile shows to the public during the summer months. 

N.W.R.C.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a member at brocks  its just down the road from me literally haha


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's the link to the current thread for Manchester Reptile Club 11 - Fright Night:devil:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/758038-something-wicked-way-comes-mrc.html

Hope to see you there!


----------

